# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Orwell's 1984

## nicholascoppola

Just finished reading it today.  Made me feel very sad and depressed.  Orwell suggested this type of government as a possibility.  Do you think it will eventually come and when do you think?  Or we could just discuss the book in general.

----------


## slothman

I don't think of it as as much of a possibility.
With the internet, knowing who are at war with, and different countries doing different things it makes
 it harder to occur.

How much of the book is the same as the movie?

----------


## FourTwenty666

It is certainly looking that way. Unless the real patriots and defenders of this country step their game up and do SOMETHING bout the way things are going, then I can definitely see it happening within 100 years or less even. The sad thing is that alot americans seem to  agree with this type of fascist government as if they are brainwashed or something, it is like they are completely oblivious to the ideals that this entire country was founded upon.

I mean I see $#@! that reinforces that opinion every day. Just today some older lady, normal mom who you would think could be a great American, she said "Those Iraqi's should be proud to die for our American flag and what we stand for!" ... erm... riiiight...

----------


## A. Havnes

I was mesmerised by that book when I first read it, and I still regularly write essays about it.

If you liked it, I suggest reading "Brave New World" as well.  If you combine certain elements from both books, you can paint a pretty clear picture for a possible future.

Both books look at possible outcomes of society and take them to the most extreme levels they can.  There's a good chance that things will never be as bad as the books, but as my teacher once told me, "Sometimes you have to describe something in the most extreme way to drive the message home."

----------


## brandon

It's already here in many ways.

Certainly we have doublethink, and newspeak is being phased in.
Just think: "The Patriot Act"

We have perpetual war against an undefined target that routinely changes.  Fighting "terrorism", and the battlefield changes between Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc. 
We fight for peace.

We have our two minutes of hate against Osama Bin Laden.

We have a big brother (Obama, Bush, etc) that is really just a puppet for the inner party (bankers).

We have MO police releasing documents saying that political affiliation is reason to detain somebody (thoughtcrime)

etc etc etc

----------


## The One

> It's already here in many ways


This.

----------


## Up The Deise

Here's an idea for ye American folk.

George Orwell's '1984' was published in 8 June 1949. So this June the book will be celebrating it's 60 anniversary.

Now why don't ye get together and launch a campaign to ensure each and every single member of  congress gets a copy of this book? If ye set up a fund ye'll raise the money in no time. Ye have three months to pull it off. Go for it.

It would make great publicity for the libertarian cause.

----------


## Bruno

Animal Farm is on my list.  I can't believe i never read it.  I loved 1984.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> It's already here in many ways.
> 
> Certainly we have doublethink, and newspeak is being phased in.
> Just think: "The Patriot Act"
> 
> We have perpetual war against an undefined target that routinely changes.  Fighting "terrorism", and the battlefield changes between Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc. 
> We fight for peace.
> 
> We have our two minutes of hate against Osama Bin Laden.
> ...


+1984

"War is Peace
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength"

Orwell only missed one ... Debt is Wealth.

----------


## angelatc

> +1984
> 
> "War is Peace
> Freedom is Slavery
> Ignorance is Strength"
> 
> Orwell only missed one ... Debt is Wealth.


That's sweet!

We're pretty close to having cameras on every corner, and at least a screen in every room of our living areas.

----------


## Original_Intent

> Animal Farm is on my list.  I can't believe i never read it.  I loved 1984.


Animal Farm is great.

----------


## Zolah

> +1984
> 
> "War is Peace
> Freedom is Slavery
> Ignorance is Strength"
> 
> Orwell only missed one ... Debt is Wealth.


Very good

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> That's sweet!
> 
> We're pretty close to having cameras on every corner, and at least a screen in every room of our living areas.





> Very good


Once you see that the government is promoting - no, _enforcing_ - the idea that Debt is Wealth, the rest falls quickly into place.

----------


## slothman

I'm sorry.
I made the mistake that we are at war with communism.
We are really at war with terrorism.

This ignores that fact that you can't be at war with a method.

----------


## TruckinMike

> Animal Farm is on my list.  I can't believe i never read it.  I loved 1984.


"two legs bad, four legs good... bahhh bahhh" 

TMike

----------


## Truth Warrior

*"We shall get nowhere until we start by recognizing that political behavior is largely non-rational, that the world is suffering from some kind of mental disease which must be diagnosed before it can be cured. " -- George Orwell*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Animal Farm is great.


+1  Read it when I was 13.  Methinks I should read it again!

----------


## Truth Warrior

> +1  Read it when I was 13. Methinks I should read it again!


*http://us.penguingroup.com/static/pdf/teachersguides/animalfarm.pdf*

----------


## donnay

> It's already here in many ways.
> 
> Certainly we have doublethink, and newspeak is being phased in.
> Just think: "The Patriot Act"
> 
> We have perpetual war against an undefined target that routinely changes.  Fighting "terrorism", and the battlefield changes between Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc. 
> We fight for peace.
> 
> We have our two minutes of hate against Osama Bin Laden.
> ...


You are right!  

Osama is Goldstein.

"During times of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act."
~George Orwell

----------


## lucius

//

----------


## Baptist

I've not read any posts here because they may give the ending away.

I am currently 3/4 of the way through this book.  This book is awesome!  A must read for sure.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I've not read any posts here because they may give the ending away.
> 
> I am currently 3/4 of the way through this book.  This book is awesome!  A must read for sure.


I hope it's downloadable for free someday!  ~crosses fingers~

----------


## timosman

> George Orwell's '1984' was published in 8 June 1949. So this June the book will be celebrating it's 60 anniversary.


70th anniversary this year.

----------


## tfurrh

> 70th anniversary this year.


Time sure does fly.

----------


## timosman

> *"We shall get nowhere until we start by recognizing that political behavior is largely non-rational, that the world is suffering from some kind of mental disease which must be diagnosed before it can be cured. " -- George Orwell*

----------


## DamianTV

We have far surpassed 1984, and our brainwashing is as political as they can make it.  Death en masse is sure to follow, so be afraid, be very afraid.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------

